# attentats



## alex.sc (12 Septembre 2001)

je casse l embiance bonne enfant qui caracterise nor forums

vous avez surement vu ou entendu les infos
ca fait mal, les frontieres des USA sont bouclees 

notre petite vie risque bien d en subir les consequences, les bourses sont fermees...


----------



## Cocoa (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alex.sc:
*je casse l embiance bonne enfant qui caracterise nor forums

vous avez surement vu ou entendu les infos
ca fait mal, les frontieres des USA sont bouclees 

notre petite vie risque bien d en subir les consequences, les bourses sont fermees...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Pauvre petit va ! Tu pourras pas manger ta petite soupe tranquille dans ta petite assiette dans ton petit coin !!

Plus franchement, c'est tout ce que tu retiens de cette tragedie ??


----------



## alex.sc (12 Septembre 2001)

T T ou au dernier crash boursier ???

g voulu volontairement parler de ce qui peut nous toucher directement

je n es pas l impression que tu te rends compte de ce que cela peut signifier le fait que qulquepart quelques uns on put organiser l ecrasemnt de 3 avions sur 2 symboles des USA


----------



## Yama (12 Septembre 2001)

Du calme du calme : c'est toujours ce genre de réactions qui sorte au début ! c'est humain, faut pas s'indigner.
Tout le monde n'a pas la même réaction face au évènement.

ET c'est sain !

c'est sain parce que ça veut dire que l'esprit humain est cabable pour resister a un choc en trouvant des subderfuges.

Il faut pas s'enerver contre ça.

J'en ai eu une fois l'expérience : il faut pas s'indigner.


Concerant New York c'est terrifiant, George Bush va l'avoir son bouclier antimissile.

ça me fait drôle : j'ai vu les "Twin Towers" il y a pas longtemps.

C'est dingue.

Comme quoi, on l'avait déjà vu avec le Kosovo, les défences américaines sont bonnes, mais pas autant que l'on croit : Comme quoi il suffit de pas grand chose pour ce rendre compte que ça : c'est un jeu de carte.


Je ferais une comme même quelques analyses.

La télé nous montre tout en direct : c'est un vrai spectacle (je prefère le dire même si c'est évident mais j'emplois le mot spectacle au sens figuré) (je veux chquer personne)
C'est terrifiant de voir qqun tomber ! vraiment ça me prend au cou.


La deuxième analyse est un peu différente : je veux dire : les états unis le cherche aussi.
Même si dipplomatiquement il se sont retiré de pas mal de pays : économiquement il y a une dictature dans des pays qui n'ont pas la même culture que nous.

Et puis tout ça c'est encore un ressidu de la seconde guerre mondiale.

En effet tout ça ça vient de la mauvaise conscience de l'occident qui a créé Israël.
Poussez vous on créé un pays là !

Voila

La merde de l'occidnet qui lui revient dans la gueule.

La situation au moyen orient : voila le épicentre de tout ça !

La pAlestine : non ! trop faible, pas assez destabilisé contre les état unis etr l'europe avec derrière qui équilibre.....non.

Par contre le milliardère islamiste là : oui celui là ça pourrait bien être lui.
Et l'Afganistan et leur Talibans.

pffff

mes enfants : La troisième Guerre mondiale ouvre ses portes !

Tres honnêtement : j'ai une angoisse pour notre avenir.

Esperons que ces evenement feront une paix entre certain pays.

C'est le moment entre la Russie et les States de se reconcilier puisque les Russes sont contre les pays islamiques.

Le problème c'est que je pari qu'il va y avoir une assimilation entre ces pays et la communauté Magrebine de nos pays.

Je vous pari que les petits jeunes des banlieus vont souffrir de ces evênements.
Nous entrons dans des moments de troubles : esperons que cela ne sera pas une guerre mondiale

pitié


----------



## davidcaro2 (12 Septembre 2001)

Il parait que les seuls exemplaires de Mac OS X.1 etaient au sommet du world trate center.
Dommage!!!!

Humour Noir


----------



## Yoann (12 Septembre 2001)

que dire....
c'est effroyable. Il n'y a pas de mots. Je crois que c'est un choc pour tout le monde.
Une catastrophe humaine.
Je crois que personne ne reviendra là-dessus, ici. Que peut-on rajouter ? Rien.
Maintenant, si on en parle de ce forum, c'est peut-être pour essayer d'avoir là dessus un regard différent. De regarder d'un autre côté.
C'est pourquoi je comprend un peu les mots d'Alex.
OK, Cocoa, c'est extrêment futile par rapport à la catastrophe humaine qui vient de se produire.
Maintenant, dans très peu de temps, il va bien falloir prendre en compte d'autre problème que celui des pertes humaines, et bien sûr ces problèmes sont nettement moins graves, c'est indiscutable. Maintenant, on ne peut ignorer ces autres problèmes. Si vous pensez que c'est immoral, voire dégradant d'en parler, on peut arrêter là. Cependant, moi je pense qu'on peut aussi discuter de ces autres problèmes.
Ils sont politiques (quels sera l'attitude de Etats-Unis désormais dans sa politiques mondiales ?), et économiques. Apparament, les cours de la bourse ont chuté (comme quoi le premier réflexe de certain a été très égoïste). Donc c'est peut-être annonciateur d'une crise mondiale.
bref, peut-on parler aussi de tout ça ? A vous de me le dire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2001)

très honnêtement......
il n'y aura sûrement pas de 3ème guerre mondiale ou de quelqu'autre crise mondiale car l'attaque est de type terroriste c'est à dire qu'il n'y a pas de conflit entre nations les usa ne peuvent se venger contre personne..., contre aucune entité politique comme le veut le stéréoptype classique des guerres.
Il vont tout au plus lancer quelques bombes sur les bases de Omar Ben-machin (le milliardaire) ce qui ne sera pas très grave.
Si Israël ou quelqu'Etat du proche orient étaient impliquées on peut dire qu'à coup d'ogives nucléaires la mer méditeranée se rejoindrait avec la mer d'Omam et l'océan indient donc on peut estimer qu'il n'y aura pas de guerre mais vu l'esprit bélliqueux de Bush......
Notre condition de petit européens ne sera pas changée par cette attaque.
Le problème est la mise en place d'une nouvelle sorte de guerre... la guerre- terroristes une horreur
beurk


----------



## Cocoa (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*
pas de guerre mais vu l'esprit bélliqueux de Bush......
Notre condition de petit européens ne sera pas changée par cette attaque.
Le problème est la mise en place d'une nouvelle sorte de guerre... la guerre- terroristes une horreur
beurk*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Clap clap clap !!!

Tu ne mesures meme pas tes propos !

J'espere que Bush, president d'un pays ami declenchera les represailles qui s'imposent et peu importe la force de celles-ci. C'est une déclaration de guerre ! Dans le cas d'un laxisme mou en guise  de réponse (à la francaise), ce que je ne crois pas, c'est la porte ouverte à toutes une serie d'actes de la même ampleur....


----------



## alex.sc (12 Septembre 2001)

ce qui me fait le + peur c que personne ne l a vu venir, ni CIA, ni FBI pour ne citer que les + mediatiques, mais pas + les services secrets des autres pays


----------



## alex.sc (12 Septembre 2001)

[11 septembre 2001 : message édité par alex.sc]


----------



## scoodyflo (12 Septembre 2001)

Arrêtez vos conneries ! C'est vraiment dramatique ... le premier qui parle de OS X 10,1 dans les tours ou autre connerie sur la bourse  je lui fou mon poing virtuel dans la gueule ... vous devriez avoir honte de parler comme ceci ... 
Ne jamais plaisanter là dessus ... vous lancez ce post alors recpecter ceux qui viennent de trouver la mort aujourd'hui ... 
Cocoa parle de guerre tu as deja fais l'armée ! 
davidcaro2  C'est vraiment indigne ! 
Ont ne parle plus de bourse , ni de religion , ni de politique  ... C'est  la mort de plusieurs 100 eme de personnes
Vous êtes des être humain avant tout et pas des billets de banques ...
et au lieu de sortir des trucs choquants comme ceci vous devriez editer un post vide ... pour le respect des victimes...

merci ...

Ps merci de désactivé vos signatures !!!


----------



## simon (12 Septembre 2001)

Je crois que ce qui vient de se passer va impliquer énormément de choses:

Il y a tout d'abord la catastrophe humaine, pour l'instant (ou je ne suis pas au courant) il n'y a pas de bilan, mais il sera certainement extrêmement important. Plusieurs milliers de morts et de blesser, c'est aussi de cela qu'il faut s'indigner, pourquoi tant d'innocents sont morts aujourd'hui ?

Je suis aussi allé à Ney-York il y a quelques années, et j'ai resorti une photo de Manhattan sur la quel on voit les Twins Tower. et sincèrement je ne peux encore totalement croire ce qui vient de se passer...mais comment le croire...

D'un point de vue économique aussi cela va impliquer beaucoup de chose, l'économie américaine n'étant déjà pas à son maximum ces derniers jours je ne crois pas que cela va l'aider. Et l'Europe ne paye rien pour attendre le retour de manivelle qui va arriver...

Mais je crois que le pire c'est quand meme la catastrophe humaine

Le terrorisme et sûrement la pire des choses, en discutant avec ma mère à table ce soir on en est arrivé à la conclusion suivante:
Prenons la situation on Proche Orient comme exemple (mais vous prenez prendre n'importe quel exemple de guerre dans ce monde, et il y a en), la situation du proche orient peut rester ainsi pendant des années et pourquoi me direz-vous ? Parce que les enjeux economiques au Proche Orient sont énormes, et les pressions internationales sont quand même là (et vous ne ferrez pas croire que les USA ne font rien au Proche Orient, ils ne font rien de visible mais je ne crois pas que sous la table il ne se passe rien). Toute guerre peut-être stoppée à cause de ces considérations économiques, mais par conter le terrorisme et quelques chose de totalement gratuit et qui n'a qu'un seul but c'est de faire mal et de faire souffrir. C'est une haine gratuite, et totalement pervert, c'est ce qui peut exister de pire dans ce monde. Parce que en plus de générer un grande nombre de mort et de blessé c'est du sadisme à l'état pur et dur puisque cela séme un sentiment de terreur dans tout le monde. Un énorme sentiment d'insécurité fait place ce soir dans la planète entière.

Le couché de soleil de ce soir doit avoir un gout bizarre pour beaucoup de monde. Et même pour tout le monde, puisque cela nous renvoie à tous la même chose c'est-à-dire que cela peut arriver n'importe n'importe quand, et surtout même chez nous alors que l'on ce dit que cela n'arrive qu'aux autres. Ce que je veux dire par là c'est que nous ne nous rendons pas compte de la chance que nous avons de nous lever chaque matin avec un corps en bonne santé, avec une vie a mené, avec des choses à faire. Mais là chose la èlus importante c'est que nous vivons avec des gens qui nous aiment: la famille, les girlfriends et boyfirends, les amis, les proches. Et celà nous avons tendance à l'oublier que du jour au lendemain nous pouvons tout perdre (pas forcément dans un attentat mais dans n'importe quel accident de la vie de tout le jours). On oublie de vivre le moment présent et on ne se rend pas compte de la chance que nous avons, nous vivons en permanence dans le futur ou dans le passé sans pouvoir nous rendre compte que tout peut s'arrête. Cela à pour conséquence que nous ne vivons et ne profitons pas du moment présent comme nous devrions le faire.

Je crois que la catastrophe d'aujourd'hui doit nous rappeller que nous devons vivre le moment présent et s'en rendre compte pour en profiter un maximum....la vie se joue ici et maitenant, avant ce n'est pas l'heure et après il est trop tard...à méditer de toute urgence


----------



## alex.sc (12 Septembre 2001)

vois tu,  comme je disais g volontairement lance le post sur quelque chose qui nous touchaot directement, parceque g trop assiste a D discutions (sur la pauvrete entre autres) autour d une dinde farcie

alors je me suis dis que pour que tous le monde se sente concerne il valait parler de la bourse qui va se repercute sur notre economie, notre boulot, notre petite vie

ps: je suis pret a prendre ton coup de poing virtuel si tu accepte de discuter avec moi ds quelques mois "a froid"


----------



## scoodyflo (12 Septembre 2001)

juse une question de respect pour les morts ... Et non il n'y aura pas de coup de poing mais .... 
A present ( depuis 15 h!) je suis inquiet , car mon cousin se trouve depuis 15 jours à NY  est il est cuisto.. .  Tout prés deux tours est  je dois vous avouer que ...
J'ai peur 
Pas d'email rien ... 
Pas de nouvelle de la famille ... 
je lui est laissé des messages mais rien Et ce soir je suis seul devant vous et BBC live et  ma boite e-mail vide


----------



## gribouille (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alex.sc:
*

alors je me suis dis que pour que tous le monde se sente concerne il valait parler de la bourse qui va se repercute sur notre economie, notre boulot, notre petite vie*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

personellement je ne veux pas et ne me sens pas concerné par cette dégueulante virtuelle qu'est la bourse...

Un bon crack boursier 100000 fois pire que celui du jeudi noir, ne ferais pas de mal à toute cette bandes d'uluberlus d'économistes shoutés à je ne sais koi, et qui fout cependant bien plus le bazard sur cette planète que des attentats.


----------



## dany (12 Septembre 2001)

Pas de commentaires, juste la tristesse a +

[12 septembre 2001 : message édité par dany]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2001)

Ben voilà Rude, on sait pourquoi t'es indigné : c'est parce que le cousin n'est pas loin sinon....
Quand les puits de petrole ont brulé pendant des semaines après le Golfe, ça n'a fait chier personne. Quand les sous-marins nucléaires russes pourrissent dans la baltique, ça ne gêne personne. Evidemment, y'a même pas de mort. Du moins pas tout de suite.
C'est dommage pour tous ces pov gens mais là, on n'y pouvait rien.
Et je ne leverai pas le petit doigt, qu'ils se petent la gueule entre eux, ça leur fera un entrainement. Le Golfe, ça fait déjà longtemps, ils avaient pris du gras les survivants.


----------



## archeos (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*

Clap clap clap !!!

Tu ne mesures meme pas tes propos !

J'espere que Bush, president d'un pays ami declenchera les represailles qui s'imposent et peu importe la force de celles-ci. C'est une déclaration de guerre ! Dans le cas d'un laxisme mou en guise  de réponse (à la francaise), ce que je ne crois pas, c'est la porte ouverte à toutes une serie d'actes de la même ampleur....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Peu importe !!! C'est ce qui me fait peur, que les faucons américains l'emportent, et qu'on assiste à une escalade de la violence. Si des bombardements massifs ont lieu, par exemple en Afghnistan, l'effet sera surement nul sur le FDLP, mais des milliers d'autres innocents seront tués.
La bonne réponse serait surement un retour à un contre-espionnage appuyé sur les hommes, avec les techniques d'infiltration et de soudoiement traditionnelles, qui pour prévenir ce genre d'attentats sont mille fois plus efficaces que les satellites. Une organisation de mille personnes évoquée par les spécialistes a toujours soit des membres vénaux, soit des mécontents. 
Mais les E.U. ne se fient qu'aux machines. S'ils veulent retrouver Ben-Laden, il faudra qu'ils s'y prennent autrement.


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Septembre 2001)

Je pense que l'on va vers une déclaration de guerre contre les térroristes... tous les pays (USA, Russie, Suisse, france ect) sont en alerte maximum. A noter que le plan vigi pirate établi en 1995 à repris de plus belle... plus de control au douane, au aeroport ect... tout les lieux plublic. Les avions des russes comme ceux des Suisses et des riquain et encore bien d'autre sont près a aller bombarder n'importe quoi n'importe ou dans le monde... Moi je dit il y a un peu de souci à se faire.

Bref, c'est une tragedie pour les Ameriquain... ces attentas leurs on fait remarquer que meme la plus grande puissance du monde pouvait etre vulnérable... Et ca, ca met bush en rogne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Franchement je n'esepere par une guerre mais une punitions de ceux qui on fait ca....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*
Un bon crack boursier 100000 fois pire que celui du jeudi noir, ne ferais pas de mal à toute cette bandes d'uluberlus d'économistes shoutés à je ne sais koi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vraiment décu par ce genre de propos je rentre pas dans le sujet, car me connaissant ca va très vite dégénéré en guguerre sur les forums...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[12 septembre 2001 : message édité par Florent]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par rude:
*Arrêtez vos conneries ! C'est vraiment dramatique ... le premier qui parle de OS X 10,1 dans les tours ou autre connerie sur la bourse  je lui fou mon poing virtuel dans la gueule ... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout à fait d'accord, c'est un sujet que je veux bien délicat, mais vu le nombre de victimes quoi qu'il arrive en dehors des peronnes physiques je pense qu'on s'en fout complètement dans un premier temps,... 

Que pensait si tu savais qu'un de tes proches bossaient dans ce batiment, la crainte de le savoir envie dessous des tas de débrits, le savoir en train de réfléchir, de se demander se qu'il s'est vraiment passer, de pourquoi lui, comment s'en sortir etc... 

Ce genre de massacre mental me fait nettement plus peur que de me tirer une balle ou sauter en bas d'un pont,... C'est surtout à ces gens là que je pense maintenant....

Ce qui me fait encore peur aussi c est de ne plus me savoir en sécurité... Pourquoi si cela arrive aux states ca n'arriveraient pas chez moi maintenant ? Ce genre d'évenement peut donner des idées à d'autres personnes,... 

Breffff 4 mots à l'esprit....

Peace, Love, Freedom & Tolerance...

++

Flo


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mops:
*Ben voilà Rude, on sait pourquoi t'es indigné : c'est parce que le cousin n'est pas loin sinon....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Très franchement j'ai toujours vu les Etats Unis comme un pays modele sur lequel nous petits suisses pouviont nous baser, prendre les bonnes idées, un pays organisé, propre,... Sans biensur criminalité, mais sans ca on ne pourrait pas montrer sa facon de faire de l'ordre,... Pour moi, et je ne pense pas être le seul loin de là les Etats Unis étaient un pays intouchable, qui avaient le pouvoir de dire oui et non,... Il faut croire que maintenant ce myth est mort, et ne sera plus aussi fort qu'avant...

Mais au final vu le nombre de victime à nouveau je crois que toutes mes lignes ci-dessus... on s'en fout...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2001)

Tu as été leurré comme plein d'autres. Les USA un pays propre !!!!????? Racisme, Peine de mort, couverture sociale de merde, c'est pas du propre pour tout le monde ou c'est du nettoyage par le vide.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mops:
*Tu as été leurré comme plein d'autres. Les USA un pays propre !!!!????? Racisme, Peine de mort, couverture sociale de merde, c'est pas du propre pour tout le monde ou c'est du nettoyage par le vide.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'avais dit qu'il fallait pas rentrer dans le sujet.... Pouruqoi y a pas de rasciste ailleurs peut-etre ? La prison a vie est égal à la peine de mort pour moi, converture sociale ? Tu te sens mieux chez toi peut-etre ? Faut pas déconner et pas prendre les extremes non plus c est partout pareil...


----------



## archeos (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*
J'ai vécu aux EU et je n'ai jamais vu le quart de ce qui peut se passer au niveau sécurité en France. Tu sais la premiere des libertés, la SE-CU-RI-TE !!

Cesse de regarder Rick Hunter, tu te ridiculises !!

[12 septembre 2001 : message édité par Cocoa]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et les massacres par des enfants, les innocents exécutés sur chaise électrique, tu la vois où la sécurité et la " propreté " ? La justice n'est pas toujours présente en France, ce n'est pas le débat, mais fait attention à tes propos.


----------



## Cocoa (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

Et les massacres par des enfants, les innocents exécutés sur chaise électrique, tu la vois où la sécurité et la " propreté " ? La justice n'est pas toujours présente en France, ce n'est pas le débat, mais fait attention à tes propos.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je la vois dans le respect total de la premiére des libertés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2001)

bienvenue archeos, je commençais à croire qu'il n'y avait que des fachos sur ce sujet. Un petit attentat et c'est l'insecurité qui repointe son nez. Pour les français concernés, vous pourrez toujours vous defouler aux prochaines elections.
De plus, je n'ai jamais prétendu que la France était mieux placée que les US. Je ne verse pas pas dans le patriotique moi. 
Tant que la silicon valley n'a pas été touchée vous n'avez pas de souci a vous faire, vous pourrez toujours tapoter en attendant la fin du monde qui viendra surement des méchants terroristes qui, comme chacun sait, possedent la plus grosse force de frappe.
Prenez du recul avant de parler de vengeance, ça vous évitera de dire trop de conneries à chaud. Bien que je ne doute absolument pas de votre complête dévotion à l'oncle sam.


----------



## Cocoa (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mops:
*bienvenue archeos, je commençais à croire qu'il n'y avait que des fachos sur ce sujet. Un petit attentat et c'est l'insecurité qui repointe son nez. Pour les français concernés, vous pourrez toujours vous defouler aux prochaines elections.
De plus, je n'ai jamais prétendu que la France était mieux placée que les US. Je ne verse pas pas dans le patriotique moi. 
Tant que la silicon valley n'a pas été touchée vous n'avez pas de souci a vous faire, vous pourrez toujours tapoter en attendant la fin du monde qui viendra surement des méchants terroristes qui, comme chacun sait, possedent la plus grosse force de frappe.
Prenez du recul avant de parler de vengeance, ça vous évitera de dire trop de conneries à chaud. Bien que je ne doute absolument pas de votre complête dévotion à l'oncle sam.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Serais-tu en train d'insinuer que je sois fasco ?? 

Et tu appelles ça un petit attentat ? 

Ta connerie est sans fond !


----------



## Yoann (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*

Et la France ??? C'est un pays propre peut etre ? 

C'est un pays propre grace à sa sécu surement ??? Grace aux "croquettes froskye" misent en place par les rouges pour satisfaire les fonctionnaires roses ???

La France est un pays aussi sale geopolitiquement que la politique américaine. idem !!!! pire même car c'est un petit toutou de l'OTAN !! Tu connais l'OTAN ???

J'ai vécu aux EU et je n'ai jamais vu le quart de ce qui peut se passer au niveau sécurité en France. Tu sais la premiere des libertés, la SE-CU-RI-TE !!

Cesse de regarder Rick Hunter, tu te ridiculises !!

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dis moi, tu serais pas en train de déplacer le sujet sur un terrain politique ?
Je crois que ce n'est pas le sujet. Et je ne vois pas comment tu te permet de venir imposer ici tes opinions politiques.
Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi, et je trouve qu'il est encore plus dégradant de profiter de la situation pour tenir ce genre de propos que de parler de la bourse.
Je demande aux modérateurs de supprimer le post de Cocoa (et le mien) afin d'assainir ce thread.


----------



## simon (12 Septembre 2001)

cela vous dirait peut-être de relire mon post un peu plus haut


----------



## Cocoa (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yoann:
*

Dis moi, tu serais pas en train de déplacer le sujet sur un terrain politique ? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Absolument pas, je répond à un message cacochyme.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Je crois que ce n'est pas le sujet. Et je ne vois pas comment tu te permet de venir imposer ici tes opinions politiques.[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je n'impose rien, je dénonce la désinformation. 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi, et je trouve qu'il est encore plus dégradant de profiter de la situation pour tenir ce genre de propos que de parler de la bourse.[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Certainement pas, le communisme a fait bien plus de victimes que la bourse.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Je demande aux modérateurs de supprimer le post de Cocoa (et le mien) afin d'assainir ce thread.[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"assainir" ?? Quel terme pour désigner la liberté d'expression !!!

La nausée me vient !


----------



## scoodyflo (12 Septembre 2001)

Franchement le forumde Mac G n'est pas un forum politique ... Et cela ce vois par certains de vos dire !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





juste un truc : Une pensée pour ces morts...

vous êtes think different ou pas !!!


----------



## dany (12 Septembre 2001)

Cocoa bonjour, puisque tu viens de là oû le vin est bon
ouvres donc une bouteille et trinquons tous à la santé
des vivants et à la chance que nous avons d'en faire
partie !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2001)

Pourquoi faut-il toujours que ca dégénère, tout le monde a sa pr tout a fait ce qui est dit ci-dessus, et je suis d'accord avec une bonne partie de TOUT ce qui se dit,... Mais de la a venir vous engueuler sur un forum je comprends vraiment pas... Echangez vos numéros et aller gueuler ailleurs par pitier...


----------



## Yoann (12 Septembre 2001)

Je n'ai pas le temps de m'exprimer plus longtemps que ce post, mais je tiens à rajouter ceci.
D'une, le communisme meurtrier n'a jamais été au pouvoir en France.
De deux, la liberté d'expression c'est comme l'a dit Simon, laisser parler les autres sans les insulter (je n'ai pas dit que tu m'avais insulté).
De trois, tes posts sont très blaissant pour beaucoup, voilà pourquoi il n'ont pas leur place ici.
Détrompe toi sur mes opinions. Je crois que ce n'est ni lieu, ni le moment de s'entredéchirer et de s'insulter. J'espère que tu seras au moin d'accord sur ce point.
a+


----------



## Yoann (12 Septembre 2001)

Dany a raison, moi aussi je viens de là où le vin n'est pas trop mauvais. alors trinquons.
désolé pour mes post peut-être déplacé.


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*

Serais-tu en train d'insinuer que je sois fasco ?? 

Et tu appelles ça un petit attentat ? 

Ta connerie est sans fond !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi je dirais que tu es soupe au lait, sans doute jeune et donc que tu t'emportes un peu trop vite et trop fort, sans prendre le temps d'essayer de réfléchir avec ta cervelle et non avec tes intestins et ce qu'il y a en dessous.

je pense que tout le monde est d'accord sur le fait qu'un tel événement dépasse l'entendement.
les réactions de chacun, aussi dérisoires soient-elles (y compris la tienne Cocoa, permettent de supporter l'insupportable en le "redimensionnant" à une échelle humaine, plus assimilable. il ne faut pas en vouloir à qui que ce soit. il est tout aussi juste de se taire que de hurler, de pleurer que de rire.

le  but, c'est de s'apaiser, car les coups de sang brouillent l'intelligence (brouillent l'écoute aussi, si si,  j'ai osé !), et qu'une bonne solution se trouve en réfléchissant avant d'agir, pas le contraire.

le maître mot est : recul.

se lacher à des insultes envers les colistiers qui ne sont pas du même avis, c'est FONDAMENTALEMENT la même chose que de balancer des avions sur les gens qui ne sont pas du même avis, (ça défoule peut-être mais ça n'apporte rien de  bon).

c'est une lapalissade que de dire que tout n'est pas blanc ou noir, qu'il n'y a pas des gentils (victimes) d'un côté et des méchants (terroristes) de l'autre, mais certains semblent l'oublier, alors je me permet gentiment de le rappeler.

on ne sait pas actuellement qui a fait ça, on le saura peut-être un jour, mais il ne faut pas faire d'amalgame ni tirer de conclusions hâtives.
tout ça à des causes, des origines et les responsabilités ne sont pas forcément  là où l'on pourrait croire à première vue. 
ça c'est de la géo politique et de l'histoire, et il faut beaucoup de  temps pour savoir les vraies raisons d'un événement quelle que soit son importance, et d'ailleurs c'est l'histoire qui donnera a posteriori de l'importance ou pas à ce qui s'est passé.

enfin, il me semble qu'il existe des rêgles de courtoisie sur les forums et que macG est un modèle du genre.
ça serait bien si ça continuait comme ça...

et dire tout ça n'est pas incompatible avec un témoignage de respect envers ceux qui ont disparus et ceux qui sont encore là, touchés plus ou moins directement par ce qui est arrivé. donc :

...................................

[12 septembre 2001 : message édité par jeanba3000]


----------



## J-L (13 Septembre 2001)

Hier apres midi j'étais desemparé. Hier soir en entendant certain hommes politiques de differents pays, j'avais envie de gerber. Et finalement aujourd'hui en lisant les posts de certains d'entre vous, j'ai eu pitié et honte d'être un Homme.

[12 septembre 2001 : message édité par macwolf]


----------



## Cocoa (13 Septembre 2001)

Désolé Jean mais il est inconcevable, et ceci dans l'absolu, que sous le pretexte que les EU ne serait pas un pays "propre" (je cite), l'on puisse penser ne serait qu'une micro-seconde qu'ils meritent ce qui s'est passé !

Avant de dénoncer, ici ou là, la très relative "propreté" d'un pays, il faut balayer devant sa porte !!!

Ces propos et sous-entendus sont tout bonnement immondes et m'en donnent encore la nausée...

Cela n'a rien à voir avec un etat d'esprit "soupe au lait" (je cite encore) que vous decrivez plus haut.


----------



## simon (13 Septembre 2001)

Cette situation à comme conséquence de montrer à tout le monde le vrai visage des êtres humains et c'est là que l'on se rend compte de ce que nous sommes et c'est  là que nous somme déçus, surpris, choqué, apeuré, etc... de notre vie d'être humain.

C'est là que l'on se rend compte de ce qui nous sommes et de ce que nous faisons de nos vie, de ce que nous avons fait de notre société...triste ce constat est très triste...accapblant je dirai même...

Ce que je vais dire va peut-être choqué certaines personnes mais j'en prend le risque car on m'a appris à dire ce que je pense au fond de mon coeur.

Cette catastrophe me renvoie beaucoup de chose et me laisse un arrière gout énorme. J'ai moi même perdu quelque de proche il y a un année dans un accident et je sais ce que sait que de perdre quelqu'un de cher (et je pense qu'on le sait tous), je pense énormément de choses, mais je pense aussi à une chose cette catastrophe l'être humain peut s'en servir pour reconstruire, pour se remettre en question, peut-être va-t-elle lui ouvrir les yeux et qu'il pourra prendre consciensce d'une chose: la vie est un cadeau et il faut en profiter maitenant. Tout peut arriver en très peu de temps, la fin la mort, on peut tout perdre en quelques secondes, mais on peut également tou gagner en quelques seconde. La vie on doit se rendre compte de la vie que nous avons de cette chance énorme qui est en nous...méditer la dessus et vous verrez que cela ne sert à rien de crier sur votre voisin, cela ne sert à rien d'avoir honte d'être un humain, cela ne sert à rien d'avoir peur de ce que c'est passé. La vie c'est ici et maintenant est nulle part ailleurs...il faut s'en souvenir sinon les regrets vont vous habitez toute votre vie...

c'est peut-être de la philisophie de bas étage pour certains, mais c'est ce que je pense (et encore je n'arrive pas exactement à m'exprimer), alors je vous prie de le respecter comme chaque remarque d'une personne sur ce post


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2001)

mdr... non mais franchement,... Vous avez lu les théories que vous tenez tous ? C'est pas la fin du monde,... Chuis au boulot aujourd hui et j y serais demain.... Vous partez tous dans des théories sociales et politiques à 2 balles.... Allez dehors et dites ca à qqu qui est en face de vous au lieu de vous cachez ici derrière des pseudos.... 

... Tiens j'apprends que mon voisin était en vacances là bas...


----------



## SuperCed (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*

Non c'est pas grave. C'est les régles. Et j'espere que Poutine et Bush s'allieront pour mettre fin à jamais aux menaces du terrorisme.

La France faut pas trop y compter, elle a déja beaucoup à faire pour eviter que brulent des centaines de voitures chaque semaine....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

De quelles regles parles-tu? Crois-tu vraiment qu'il soit facile de mettre fin au terorisme?
Personnellment, je pense que ce n'est peut-etre pas bon de repliquer a l'attaque de la meme facon, ne penses-tu pas qu'il faut d'abord essayer de voir les consequences que peut engendrer une telle vengeance?


----------



## dany (13 Septembre 2001)

Bon les gars, on se calme ! on respire un bon coup !
moi, ce soir je vais passer devant ma tour favorite
la tour effel et lui faire un clin d'oeil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on ne sait
jamais ? a A +


----------



## JediMac (13 Septembre 2001)

Juste quelques lignes pour dire que personnes ne méritent ce qui arrivent aux USA ou en Algérie. Pas même les Talibans. Je ne crois pas du tout aux opérationx coup de poing, vengeance suprême, desert storm, etc ... Ca n'arrange rien, ça permet juste de satisfaire le sentiment malheureusement humain du oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent, sans assainir les tensions. Nous le voyons tous les jours au Moyen-Orient.
Dire que le modéle US (anglo-saxon) est celui à suivre me colle aussi de l'urticaire, comme celui d'affirmer que le capitalisme a fait moins de morts que le communisme. Ou sont les chiffres ? Les causes de certaines morts sont "simplement" plus identifiables que d'autres.
Vous devriez lire le livre de Suzanne George, "le rapport Lugano" pour avoir un autre regard sur le capistalisme ultra-libéral. Mais là n'est pas le probléme.
Ce qui me désespère, c'est que malgré cette tragédie, je ne crois pas que les relations géopolitiques vont par la suite se baser sur le respect de l'Humanité et de la Terre. Sur l'importance de l'éducation des personnes, de la culture.
Bref, tout ce que ne promeuvent pas TF1, le libéralisme ou le communisme.

Juste un mot encore. Pour ce qui est de la peine qu'engendre ce genre d'évènement (je parle là de la peine collective et non de celle ressentit quand on est directement impliqué), il faut quand même se dire que ce qui s'est passé dans d'autres pays est pour l'instant autrement plus meurtier, mais moins médiatisé.

Et vraiment pour terminer, prendre conscience suite à ces attentats du risque que nous courrons chaque jour de perdre la vie est avoir des oeillères. Je pense qu'il est encore plus sûr de se promener aux US que de prendre sa voiture.

A +

PS : toutes mes pensées vont vers Rude et les autres concernés bien sûr, mais lui je peux le nommer. As-tu des nouvelles à présent ???

[12 septembre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]

[14 septembre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2001)

deux sentiments aujourd'hui : 

- les américains ont subi des attentats que leur iconographie (films catastrophes) a crée dans l'imaginaire des terroristes ("tu seras puni par là où tu as pêché") (ne prenez pas mal ce post, c'est juste une réflexion sur l'incidence de l'américanisation des esprits)

- vous parlez de symboles, personnellement très attaché à l'architecture et aux symboles, je me moque éperdument de la disparition des symboles et ne pense qu'à ce qu'un tel drâme va laisser comme déchirures profondes dans la vie des victimes, des survivants et des familles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je dirais dans les langues de mes ancêtres et amis : _Shalôm aleikhem - salam aleikum_ : *Allez en paix!*

j'ai édité ce post car je ne voulais pas qu'il donne l'impression d'une dureté, je suis dépité

[12 septembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## dany (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et je dirais dans les langues de mes ancêtres et amis : Shalôm aleikhem - salam aleikum : Allez en paix!

[12 septembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis totalement en accord avec toi !


----------



## Moof (13 Septembre 2001)

La sécurité est un droit fondamental, Chaque être humain a le droit de vivre en paix.
Les hommes ont le droit d'aller au boulôt sans riquer de se manger un Boeing sur le coin de la gueule parce que ça fait triper une bande de malades mentaux.
Les hommes ont le droit de vivre sans avoir à subir un bonbardement de l'US Air Force parce que l'opinion publique américain réclame vengeance.
C'est pourquoi je redoute autant la réaction des États-Unis que l'ignoble attentat qui l'aura provoqué.

Et si pour finir, on s'apperçoit que ce sont des membres d'un de ces groupes survivalistes d'extrême droite qui pullulent aux US et qui haïsent l'état fédéral qui ont fait le coup, vous imaginez Bush ordonner le bombardemeent du Texas?

Moof, ecuré.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2001)

finalement ce post prouvera une chose, on se sent tous concerne on reagit violement (moi comme les autres)

d ici des mois nous verrons peut etre les choses d une maniere differente, mais ce post montre que nous sommes humains et que cela nous a vraiment touche meme si nous n avons pas la meme sensibilite et la meme facilite a exprimer nos sentiments (detresse) aux autres


----------



## gribouille (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*

Vraiment décu par ce genre de propos 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi pas


----------



## gribouille (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*

quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posté à l'origine par SuperCed:
Les USA ont dis que la reponse serait a la mesure de l'attaque. Vous trouvez pas que c'est tres grave de dire ca?
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Non c'est pas grave. C'est les régles. Et j'espere que Poutine et Bush s'allieront pour mettre fin à jamais aux menaces du terrorisme.

La France faut pas trop y compter, elle a déja beaucoup à faire pour eviter que brulent des centaines de voitures chaque semaine.... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

imbécile!!!

[12 septembre 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## scoodyflo (13 Septembre 2001)

C'est un certain alex non referencé du forum qui viens de sortir les mots les plus juste de tout les post du forum... 
Merci pour ces quelques phrases des verités que certains se cachent ...
pour les extremistes , ils peuvent rejoindre les milliers de forums tel que aimster fuckarabeandniggers ...  parti comme ça c'est la geurre virtuel sur le net...
Réaction humaine ???

ici c'est fini pour moi ... je discute du mac et de rien d'autres ...

Haaa derniere chose mon cousin se trouve à l'hospital , il a reçu des eclats de verre  sur le dos( voir post deuil !) 
Ce soir j'aimerais la paix sur ce putain de forum ...

au revoir !


----------



## Cocoa (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*

imbécile!!!

[12 septembre 2001 : message édité par gribouille]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mmmh ! Voyons ! 

Réaction cognitive d'un inculte bien-pensant à qui la verité fait dire des choses qui ne peut pas penser vu le nombre faible de neurones au cm carré de sa cavité cranienne dans laquelle flotte lamentablement un bulbe rachidique minable.

Comme disait le Grand Charles les "veaux" ont de beaux jours devant eux !


----------



## FOURDEN (13 Septembre 2001)

Moi je voudrai juste dire que nous venons de vivre un moment qui restera graver dans les livres d'histoire.  Esperons que cela n'entraine pas le monde vers une escalade de la violence. Les USA riposteront à cette attaque c'est evident ...mais apres ? Il faudra s'attendre à des reactions des pays Musulmans ( qui d'autre ?) qui comdamneront et qui n'auront qu'une envie: se venger...Bref, tout ca ne sent pas tres bon. Voila, c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire. Ca ne sert à rien, mais j'avais envie de m'exprimer.


----------



## krigepouh (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Moof:
*Et si pour finir, on s'apperçoit que ce sont des membres d'un de ces groupes survivalistes d'extrême droite qui pullulent aux US et qui haïsent l'état fédéral qui ont fait le coup, vous imaginez Bush ordonner le bombardemeent du Texas?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'attentat n'ayant toujours pas été revendiqué, cela reste en effet une possibilité et là


----------



## SuperCed (13 Septembre 2001)

Les USA ont dis que la reponse serait a la mesure de l'attaque. Vous trouvez pas que c'est tres grave de dire ca?
Ok, c'est condamnable mais est-ce qu'une attaque ne va pas engendre d'autres actes terroristes?
Ne serait-il pas bien d'attendre un peu, de prendre du recul, et d'essayer d'imaginer les consequences d'une vengeance "a la mesure de l'attaque".
Ca me rappelle la guerre de 14/18 avec la condamnation totale des vaincus. Responsables de la guerre, ils devaient tout rembourser. Ca a cree celle de 39/45. En 39/45, les hommes ont etes assez intelligent pour ne plus rien inflige aux vaincus, ca a fonctionne, depuis l'Europe est plutot unie. Ils ont reussit a eviter d'autres guerre malgre leur pertes.
Ne serait-ce pas plus intelligent de reagir comme l'on fait les belligerants de 39/45?
Difficile de repondre...


----------



## djoolz (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

C'est ce qui me fait peur, que les faucons américains l'emportent, et qu'on assiste à une escalade de la violence. Si des bombardements massifs ont lieu, par exemple en Afghnistan, l'effet sera surement nul sur le FDLP, mais des milliers d'autres innocents seront tués.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu parles des innocents qui ont fété l'attentat en Palestine, je crois que ce sera pas une grosse perte. Comment peut on se réjouir d'autant de morts, faire la fête et faire parader les enfants quand on sait qu'on se réjouit d'au moins 20000 morts??????

Désolé de te l'apprendre, mais ce genre de personnes ne comprennent que la violence, et surtout ils la provoquent. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de monde en occident pour pleurer Ben Laden si demain il se faisait tuer.

Arretons de jouer les midinettes, il y a bien une guerre qui a été déclarée mardi, et quel que soit le responsable j'espère que Bush lui fera bouffer ses c........ en mémoire de tous les innocents qui sont morts mardi dernier.

Mon petit cousin habite juste à coté des 2 tours, ils les a vues s'écrouler et il aurait pu être dans les victimes, alors crois moi je vais pas prendre la défense de ces espèces de tarés sanguinaires, bien au contraire...


----------



## Cocoa (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mops:
*Tu as été leurré comme plein d'autres. Les USA un pays propre !!!!????? Racisme, Peine de mort, couverture sociale de merde, c'est pas du propre pour tout le monde ou c'est du nettoyage par le vide.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et la France ??? C'est un pays propre peut etre ? 

C'est un pays propre grace à sa sécu surement ??? Grace aux "croquettes froskye" misent en place par les rouges pour satisfaire les fonctionnaires roses ???

La France est un pays aussi sale geopolitiquement que la politique américaine. idem !!!! pire même car c'est un petit toutou de l'OTAN !! Tu connais l'OTAN ???

J'ai vécu aux EU et je n'ai jamais vu le quart de ce qui peut se passer au niveau sécurité en France. Tu sais la premiere des libertés, la SE-CU-RI-TE !!

Cesse de regarder Rick Hunter, tu te ridiculises !!

[12 septembre 2001 : message édité par Cocoa]


----------



## simon (13 Septembre 2001)

Et ben l'air de rien ce massacre à grande échelle nous aura fait tous (ou en tout cas une grande partie de nous) réagir. Cette réaction est très personnelle et n'engage que nous même, nous avons chacun nos valeurs et nos principes qui font que nous réagissons de manière totalement différentes et surtout nous ne comprenons pas pourquoi certaines personnes réagissent comme elle réagissent.

Et cela marque une chose, la différence humaine, la différence entre chaque personne. Chacun a été touché personnellement par ces attentats mais je crois qu'il y a aussi une chose à faire c'est avoir du respect de un pour toutes les personnes tuées dans ces attentats mais aussi pour les réactions. Imaginer une chose, les différents posts sur ce forums montre bien la diversité de la chose: il y a des réactions de peur, de colère, de haine, d'insécurité, etc... vous pouvez imaginez n'importe quoi. Et certaines personnes réagissent à ces réactions et disent "Mais comment oses-tu réagire ainsi, mais que dis-tu" et cela s'appelle un angrenage. C'est justement cet angrenage qui est voulu par les terroristes mais pas à l'échelle d'un forums mais à l'échelle d'un pays, d'un gouvernement.

Je crois que le plus profond respect doit régner dans cette situation, ne pas juger les gens directement sur ce qu'ils disent, mais plutôt s'informer, se questionner. Pourquoi est ce que cette personne s'inquiéte plus de la bourse qu'autre chose (peut-être cette personne et tout seule plus de famille, plus rien et a mis toute ces économie à la bourse), pourquoi cette personne n'imaginait pas que cela arrive aux States, pourquoi, oui pourquoi. Avant de crier, de s'énerver, de fustiger, demandez-vous pourquoi cette personne réagit comme ça et dites vous encore une chose chaque personne à le droit de réagir différement que vous, chaque personne à ces propres raisonnement qui le renvoie à son passé, ces valeurs, ces croyances, ces peurs, ces inquiétudes et cela on a pas le droit de le juger.

C'est extrêment dur à dire mais la terre continuer de tourner et je ne crois pas que c'est le moment de se tirer dans les pattes entre nous. Le temps devrait plutôt être au recuillement et à l'aide pour les familles, les amis, les sauveteurs, les proches,...essayons plutot de trouver un moyen de prouver notre soutien que ce soit par une page internet en hommage, une lettre, quelque chose mais pas se tirer dans les pattes.


----------



## gribouille (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*

Mmmh ! Voyons ! 

Réaction cognitive d'un inculte bien-pensant à qui la verité fait dire des choses qui ne peut pas penser vu le nombre faible de neurones au cm carré de sa cavité cranienne dans laquelle flotte lamentablement un bulbe rachidique minable.

Comme disait le Grand Charles les "veaux" ont de beaux jours devant eux !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

imbécile immature!!!


----------



## Cocoa (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SuperCed:
*Les USA ont dis que la reponse serait a la mesure de l'attaque. Vous trouvez pas que c'est tres grave de dire ca?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non c'est pas grave. C'est les régles. Et j'espere que Poutine et Bush s'allieront pour mettre fin à jamais aux menaces du terrorisme.

La France faut pas trop y compter, elle a déja beaucoup à faire pour eviter que brulent des centaines de voitures chaque semaine....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2001)

Je ne pense pas qu'il faille juger ces gens (les 'innocents', pas Ben Laden) comme ça, même si leur comportement est choquant pour nous, moi y compris.
Ils sont traités comme des merdes par des gens soutenus par le gouvernement US, alors les US se prennent une claque et ils sont contents. C'est une réaction épidermique (je pense). Quand ils pourront vivre décemment dans un pays  libre, et discutailler sur les forums derrière leurs macs, peut-être qu'ils verront les choses autrement. Je l'espère en tous cas.


----------



## Cocoa (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*

imbécile immature!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Certes ! Mais tes insultes débiles atteignent à peine mon gros orteil ! 

Quoiqu'il en soit, vous les petits marquis de la pensée unique voudriez bien pouvoir dénoncer tout ceux qui ne pensent pas comme vous ! Mais je te rassure, les forces vives, elles ne sont pas des specialistes des "pantalons à bretelles" contrairement à vous 







 !!


----------



## gribouille (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*

Certes ! Mais tes insultes débiles atteignent à peine mon gros orteil ! 

Quoiqu'il en soit, vous les petits marquis de la pensée unique voudriez bien pouvoir dénoncer tout ceux qui ne pensent pas comme vous ! Mais je te rassure, les forces vives, elles ne sont pas des specialistes des "pantalons à bretelles" contrairement à vous 






 !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

roquet!!!


----------



## krigepouh (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par djoolz:
*

Si tu parles des innocents qui ont fété l'attentat en Palestine, je crois que ce sera pas une grosse perte. Comment peut on se réjouir d'autant de morts, faire la fête et faire parader les enfants quand on sait qu'on se réjouit d'au moins 20000 morts??????

Désolé de te l'apprendre, mais ce genre de personnes ne comprennent que la violence, et surtout ils la provoquent. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de monde en occident pour pleurer Ben Laden si demain il se faisait tuer.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les gens dont tu parles sont NES avec la guerre, ils SUBISSENT des attentats CHAQUE jour dans les territoires occupés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Leur réction est choquante, mais après réflexion compréhensible car pour eux qui subissent la PROPAGANDE anti-américaine chaque jour (rappel les E.U sont alliés d'Israël) les américains sont l'ennemi n°1
Donc merci d'éviter des propos du genre "*ce ne sera pas une grosse perte*" en parlant de civils qui sont sous le joug des politiciens et des factions terroristes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2001)

C'est chaud dans ce troquet, vas-y Gribouille ecrases-le  le gaulliste qui essaie de faire des belles phrases .( en paroles bien sur)
Et le patron, il dit rien l'patron ?
moi, je reprendrai bien un demi


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2001)

Je n'avais pas envie de répondre à ce sujet, considerant qu'hormis celui qui demandait de poster un msg vide (et qui a vite dégénéré) les forums MacG (y compris le bar) ne sont pas là pour attaquer un débat sur le bien fondé de la politique internationale.

Il y a tout de même des phrases qui m'horripilent.

Comment peut-on parler de la justification d'une action qui laisse sur le carreau des milliers de personnes dont le seul crime était ce matin là d'être a leur poste de travail, et qui n'avaient rien à voir avec des événements résultants de la politique extérieure mise en place par leur pays et ayant entrainé une "riposte" ?

Car lorsque je vous lis déclarant que "les américains ont fait ceci, ou cela" ca me file un peu froid dans le dos. C'est quand même un peu simpliste de généraliser et de placer sur le même plan un gouvernement qui prend des décisions et l'ensemble de la population qui vit dans le pays. Lors des évenements d'Algérie, pensez vous que tous les Francais approuvaient la politique de leur gouvernement ? Si à l'époque votre mère, frère, père ou soeur avaient été abbatus par un groupe d'un quelquonque mouvement de résistance, auriez vous considéré comme normal d'être utilisé comme symbole, même si vous combattiez contre ce conflit et pour l'indépendance ?

Ca me flingue à chaque coup d'entendre un de nos (irrés)ponsables politique, quel que soit son bord, déclarer en préambule à une nouvelle connerie: "les Francais pensent que...". Alors je ne peux m'empécher de penser que les habitants des états unis (ou d'ailleurs, j'insiste bien sur ce point) sont comme moi, des mecs doués d'un minimum de reflexion et pas necessairement, systématiquement,  anti-truc ou opposé à machin, moutons aveugles et acceptant tout du moment que leur(s) dirigeant(s) le martele(nt).

Alors n'utilisez pas les mêmes mots, c'est préférable lorsque vous cherchez à défendre votre point de vue.

Le problème avec le terrorisme, c'est ca. Autant je peux comprendre (ce n'est pas pour cela une acceptation) qu'un commando bute un responsable politique qui a prit des décisions parce qu'il a prit ces decisions (c'est, hélas, la règle du jeu pourri), autant je méprise le mec qui va en loucedé, lachement, poser un sac dans le RER et se casser, laissant un tic tac égrenner les minutes qui restent à vivre à de pauvres mecs comme vous et moi qui se rendent au taf, ou chez leur copine, ou a la fac. Et le fait de se sacrifier en même temps n'ote rien à la lacheté.

Ce qu'il y a de terrible dans ce genre d' "opérations" c'est la condamnation en bloc d'hommes et de femmes, simplement parce qu'ils possèdent un passeport d'une certaine couleur, ou qu'ils sont natifs d'un emplacement géographique donné. Car vous auriez aussi bien pu être dans un de ces avions, ou sur la terrasse panoramique du WTC. Aussi coupables que les autres d'être là. 

L'aspect de haine aveugle qui dénote tout, sauf de l'intelligence de base qui devrait exister dans toute boîte cranniene humaine me révulse. Et mon horreur de ce genre d'actes est valable pour tous. Toutes proportions gardées, l'affaire du "Raimbow Warrior" était toute aussi méprisable.

Dans le cas présent, ce qui est hallucinant c'est l'ampleur de l'horreur. Ces images terrifiantes car elles dépassent l'entendement, le nombre de victimes et le côté innatendu de l'évenement. Mais elles auraient pu se passer n'importe où dans le monde. En ce qui me concerne, la réaction aurait été la même.

j'ai personnellement vécu un attentat lors de la période chaude 1986 - 1988. Je bossais à l'époque à la fnac. La bombe était placée dans un duvet, au rayon "sports d'hiver", l'après midi qui suivait le début des vacances scolaires. Cette saloperie était là pour buter un max de mères de famille avec leurs gamins. Même si la politique de notre pays est souvent aussi pourrie que celle des US (et d'ailleurs souvent la même), cela justifie t-il pour autant un acte pareil, qui laissera les "décideurs" visés en parler calmement dans des salons feutrés ?


----------



## Lo1911 (13 Septembre 2001)

Ben dis donc, c'est chaud ici.
Je trouve dommage que ceux qui ont un avis different de la bête unanimité se fassent insulter. Même si la méthode est horrible, je ne trouve pas étonnant que les USA récoltent les effets de leur politique étrangère absurde et de leur attitude inadmissible avec les autres pays du monde. Je ne rentre pas dans les détails, ceux qui ont quelques connaissances en histoire et géopolitique savent que ce qui est arrivé était prévisible voire prévu !


----------



## krigepouh (13 Septembre 2001)

Merci Amok tu dis de façon plus concise ce que je pense (pas d'amalgamme civils/politiques, horreur et démésure de l'attentat sur NYC et Washington, petitesse des terroristes s'attaquant aux civils etc)

a+
Je crois qu'il n'y a plus rien à ajouter


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
Comment peut-on parler de la justification d'une action qui laisse sur le carreau des milliers de personnes dont le seul crime était ce matin là d'être a leur poste de travail, et qui n'avaient rien à voir avec des événements résultants de la politique extérieure mise en place par leur pays et ayant entrainé une "riposte" ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Enfin qqu de réaliste ici je me sentais bien seul faut dire... Et il faut préciser les USA ne sont pas seul, grand nombre de nation ont donné leur soutiens à Bush donc... Je pense pas que les terrorists ne se sont mis à dos que les américains (en grande partie oui...) mais aussi de nombreux autres pays qui n'attendaient que ça,... Y'a qu'a voir le bombardement qu'il y a eu je ne sais plus ou hier dans les pays arabes...

Mais je comprends toujours pas pourquoi on parle de ca sur MACgeneration....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lo:
*Ben dis donc, c'est chaud ici.
Je trouve dommage que ceux qui ont un avis different de la bête unanimité se fassent insulter. Même si la méthode est horrible, je ne trouve pas étonnant que les USA récoltent les effets de leur politique étrangère absurde et de leur attitude inadmissible avec les autres pays du monde. Je ne rentre pas dans les détails, ceux qui ont quelques connaissances en histoire et géopolitique savent que ce qui est arrivé était prévisible voire prévu !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah oui ? Alors tu penseras quoi quand demain, dans une semaine, dans un mois ou dans une année toi ou un membre de famille subit un de ces genres d'attenta,... Tu diras toujours "c'était prévu" ? 
Je reviens pas sur la politique des USA, ils ont fait des bourdes comme tout le monde, faut pas croire qu'en France vous êtes propres non plus, ni en Suisse, mais de là a venir dire c'est bien fait pour leur poir y meritait que ca heuuu la ca fait un peu gros je trouve.... Et viens pas me dire que c'était pas ce que tu voulais dire c'est clairement lisible... Pour moi les USA restent et resteront un symbole de grandeur, de puissance, malgré ce qu'ils ont fait et ce qu'ils feront après ce 11 septembre...

C'est mon derrnier message sur le sujet, car ca va dégénérer encore plus si on continue, et je le dis encore c'est totalement déplacé de parlé de ca sur ce forum...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2001)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit si déplacé que ça, il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre de participants.
Il n'y a pas que la couleur de prochain iMac ou la vitesse de la nième version de Mac OS X qui soient important pour un utilisateur de Mac. 
Quand il arrive qqchose de grave et qui concerne tout le monde, pourquoi ne pas en parler ici. Maintenant, on a peut-être fait le tour de la question ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Septembre 2001)

Lancer un post de soutien aux victimes a sa place dans le forum d'un mag "informatique" car on ne peut pas passer a coté d'un si tragique évennement, mais un post virant a la discussion politique ou les 3/4 s'expriment à tort et a travers sur des sujets graves, s'insultent, etc ... du fait qu'ils soient sur un forum et tranquillement dérriere leur mac, n'a pas sa place ici. Regardez la réaction de Rude qui a un proche bléssé dans cet attentat. Il demande la *PAIX* sur ce forum. Alors arrêtez les conneries, ca devient limite malsain.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Lo1911 (13 Septembre 2001)

Je pense aussi que les réactions par rapport à ces évenements ne sont pas déplacées ici. Mais je trouve dommage que et je m'étonne que l'amour du Mac se transforme en pro-americanisme aveugle. Moi je n'oublie pas ce que les USA portent comme responsabilités dans la faillite économique et politique de nombreux pays, je n'oublie pas qu'ils ont eux-même formés et financés les islamistes (dont le gars en question) au pakistan et en afganistan, je n'oublie pas, etc. Tout ceci n'a rien à voir avec le fait que s'en prendre à des innocents est ignoble, mais qui ici proteste contre les dizaines de milliers d'enfants morts en Irak à cause du blocus ? Vous croyez pas que ces gens-là ont des facilités et des raisons à basculer dans des comportements extremistes ?


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lo:
*mais qui ici proteste contre les dizaines de milliers d'enfants morts en Irak à cause du blocus
?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi, entre autres (relis), mais peu importe.

l'édito de Serge July sur libé résume assez bien une des résultantes de cet évenement.


----------



## Mad Frog (13 Septembre 2001)

Kosovo, Thétchénie, Rwanda, Angola, Afghanistan... combien on levé le petit doigt pour ces pays là ? Des scènes de massacres sans précedent et sans AUCUNE comparaison par rapport à ce qui s'est passé mardi !
Je suis triste...triste car j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il faille que la 1er puissance mondiale soit touchée, déstabilisée pour que certains ce rendent compte que le monde va mal.
Faisons confiance aux US et à ce cher Bush pour envenimé la situation. Que les fautifes soient punis et que les morts reposent en PAIX. Je ne pensent pas qu'ils aurraient voulu être la "cause" d'une 3ème guerre mondiale.


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2001)

Dans le cas présent, cher ami, je pense que le terme de justice ne s'applique pas à celle qui règne dans les tribunaux, mais correspond plutot au terme "global".

Cesser de placer des peuples ou des minorités dans un sentiment d'injustice coupe court à toute haine. Voila pourquoi je parlais d'utopie...


----------



## Cocoa (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mops:
*C'est chaud dans ce troquet, vas-y Gribouille ecrases-le  le gaulliste qui essaie de faire des belles phrases .( en paroles bien sur)
Et le patron, il dit rien l'patron ?
moi, je reprendrai bien un demi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toi le gnome rouge, bois ta pinte et pisse toi dessus !!


----------



## krigepouh (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Dans le cas présent, cher ami, je pense que le terme de justice ne s'applique pas à celle qui règne dans les tribunaux, mais correspond plutot au terme "global".

Cesser de placer des peuples ou des minorités dans un sentiment d'injustice coupe court à toute haine. Voila pourquoi je parlais d'utopie...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En effet

Entre Marseille et Draguignan t'es d'où dis donc ?? Moi chuis né à Toulon !! (mes parents sont à la Seyne/mer)
çà alors


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*

Toi le gnome rouge, bois ta pinte et pisse toi dessus !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il se réveille le nazi. Je sais me tenir moi. C'est pas parce que je bois un demi (et non une pinte) que je me pisse dessus. Tu me semble être un peu à bout d'arguments. Il est vrai que apres avoir crier vengeance et gueguerre tu ne dois plus avoir grand chose à dire. Tu dois être au maximum de tes connections neuronales.
Pour ta gouverne, saches que je ne suis ni rouge ni rose ni quoique se soit. Je n'ai pas besoin de me réfugier derriere une idéologie d'autant moins si celle-ci est obsolete.
T'as vu, je ne t'ai même pas insulté


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2001)

...aucun commentaire...
...juste un silence respectueux de la souffrance des autres...


----------



## Cocoa (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mops:
*

Il se réveille le nazi. Je sais me tenir moi. C'est pas parce que je bois un demi (et non une pinte) que je me pisse dessus. Tu me semble être un peu à bout d'arguments. Il est vrai que apres avoir crier vengeance et gueguerre tu ne dois plus avoir grand chose à dire. Tu dois être au maximum de tes connections neuronales.
Pour ta gouverne, saches que je ne suis ni rouge ni rose ni quoique se soit. Je n'ai pas besoin de me réfugier derriere une idéologie d'autant moins si celle-ci est obsolete.
T'as vu, je ne t'ai même pas insulté   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mon pauvre garçon, je ne cherche absolument pas à argumenter ton message précedent qui est d'un vide abyssale....Tout comme celui-ci, et tout comme le personnage visiblement !

Pour finir (une fois pour toutes) ta missive "nazi", habituelle vous me direz chez les etudiants boutonneux attardés en période d'échec scolaire intense, est à ton image, fausse.


----------



## Lo1911 (13 Septembre 2001)

Je crois que vous mélangez tout... Compatir à la douleur des familles, trouver ça ignoble et injuste n'est pas incompatible avec un peu de lucidité. Quand les chinois massacrent des millions de tibetains ça couine moins sur les forums... Bizarre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*

Pour finir (une fois pour toutes) ta missive "nazi", habituelle vous me direz chez les etudiants boutonneux attardés en période d'échec scolaire intense, est à ton image, fausse.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le terme "nazi" n'est absolument pas une missive (ouvre un dictionnaire). Mes études, je les ai terminées avec succes merci et il y a bien longtemps. Une fois de plus, tu essaies de cacher derrière des pseudo phrases, ton ignorance de l'Histoire passée et contemporaine. Tu n'as que des convictions mais pas un gramme de reflexion. Mais il ne faut pas desesperer, tu sais, tu vas grandir et vivre dans la vrai vie, tu ne seras pas toujours un petit merdeux qui veut parler comme un grand. Plus haut quelqu'un a parlé de roquet à ton égard, il avait su trouvé le mot juste.
ça donne soif tout ça, je vais reprendre un verre, tu veux quelque chose ? un coca, un diabolo fraise, une menthe à l'eau ? C'est moi qui offre


----------



## Cocoa (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mops:
*

le terme "nazi" n'est absolument pas une missive (ouvre un dictionnaire). Mes études, je les ai terminées avec succes merci et il y a bien longtemps. Une fois de plus, tu essaies de cacher derrière des pseudo phrases, ton ignorance de l'Histoire passée et contemporaine. Tu n'as que des convictions mais pas un gramme de reflexion. Mais il ne faut pas desesperer, tu sais, tu vas grandir et vivre dans la vrai vie, tu ne seras pas toujours un petit merdeux qui veut parler comme un grand. Plus haut quelqu'un a parlé de roquet à ton égard, il avait su trouvé le mot juste.
ça donne soif tout ça, je vais reprendre un verre, tu veux quelque chose ? un coca, un diabolo fraise, une menthe à l'eau ? C'est moi qui offre*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai au moins le mérite d'en avoir moi des convictions. Quant à ma réflexion, elle vous salue.

Le "merdeux"  que je suis se demande tout de même de quelle fange peut bien sortir un tel résidu de fond de tinette ! Cet abruti puissance dix qui se gargarise avec deux ou trois minables phrases assassines à la B. Miller !!

Pour ma part, je préfére tirer la chasse !! Désolé !


----------



## SuperCed (14 Septembre 2001)

Sur ce forum nous venons la de voir un bon exemple concret de naissance de guerre. Ca montre bien comment ca demarre, il s'est passe exactement la meme chose en Yougoslavie.
C'est assez amusant de voir la similitude entre les guerres nationales et les guerres entre individus.


----------



## simon (14 Septembre 2001)

Le seul responsable de ces attentats, de ces guerres, c'est l'Etre Humain avec un grand H. Et c'est ça qui vous dérange profondément...la société c'est nous...nous ne sommes pas les descideurs de ce monde mais cela n'empêche pas...le seul ennemis de l'Homme c'est l'Homme.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  Quand les chinois massacrent des millions de tibetains ça couine moins sur les forums... Bizarre... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci de cette remarque...


----------



## dany (14 Septembre 2001)

Le sujet de ce forum est "attentats" et le résultat 
c'est attentat...à la pudeur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2001)

Les propos de " Lo " justifiant les attentats (et oui cest de la justification) ne sont pas isolés, hélas. Ce sont ceux que lon entend tous les soirs sur Canal aux " Guignols de linfo " où les scénaristes et leurs sbires sont télécommandés et payés pour démolir, massacrer du Ricain, du Bush et du Chirac systématiquement, à longueur de sketchs. 
Encore ce soir, jai vérifié, ils ont continué senfonçant encore plus dans lignominie, oubliant que tous les Américains sont, ce soir, groupés derrière leur président, bien moins isolé que leur pitoyable marionnette.
Ces propos, ce sont ceux aussi des intello en pantoufles, des jeunes immatures, des cocus du communisme, du parisianisme et de ce qui veut y ressembler. 
Les politiques étrangères des pays, cest JAMAIS très joli, pour tous les pays, les petits et les grands. Cest comme les affaires dargent ou de carrière pour les individus. Cest le règne naturel de légoïsme et de légoïsme collectif nommé patriotisme. Assez dangélisme ! Des équilibres de forces peuvent et doivent être trouvés, mais ne nions pas la réalité !
Et si lon devait punir ainsi toutes les bavures de politique étrangère de par le monde, la planète serait à feu et à sang !
Frédéric Krueger


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2001)

Vous ne trouvez pas qu'il y a déjà assez de merde comme ça sans en rajouter entre nous ???
Salut ! Je reviendrai quand tout le monde aura repris son sang-froid !
Un peu de décence n'a jamais fait de tort à personne !


----------



## gribouille (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Ensemble des messages postés ici à l'origine par Cocoa :
*

...!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

continues tu t'enfonces... continue


----------



## Cocoa (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par frederic krueger:
*Les propos de " Lo " justifiant les attentats (et oui cest de la justification) ne sont pas isolés, hélas. Ce sont ceux que lon entend tous les soirs sur Canal aux " Guignols de linfo " où les scénaristes et leurs sbires sont télécommandés et payés pour démolir, massacrer du Ricain, du Bush et du Chirac systématiquement, à longueur de sketchs. 
Encore ce soir, jai vérifié, ils ont continué senfonçant encore plus dans lignominie, oubliant que tous les Américains sont, ce soir, groupés derrière leur président, bien moins isolé que leur pitoyable marionnette.
Ces propos, ce sont ceux aussi des intello en pantoufles, des jeunes immatures, des cocus du communisme, du parisianisme et de ce qui veut y ressembler. 
Les politiques étrangères des pays, cest JAMAIS très joli, pour tous les pays, les petits et les grands. Cest comme les affaires dargent ou de carrière pour les individus. Cest le règne naturel de légoïsme et de légoïsme collectif nommé patriotisme. Assez dangélisme ! Des équilibres de forces peuvent et doivent être trouvés, mais ne nions pas la réalité !
Et si lon devait punir ainsi toutes les bavures de politique étrangère de par le monde, la planète serait à feu et à sang !
Frédéric Krueger*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Parfaitement, les sous-entendus de certains qui tentent par là de justifier ces attentats est à donner des nausées. 

Ce qui est vraiment pathétique en ce qui concerne les guignols de canal minus (et bon nombres d'autres journaleux à la même heure) est qu'ils arrivent à conditionner des telespectateurs totalement lobotomisés. Depuis hier, les journaux tentent de faire "avaler" la pilule aux français avec un minutieux et odieux bourrage de crane en affirmant que c'est le grand Satan américain qui récolte ce qu'il seme. J'ai l'impression de me retrouver en Egypte ou au Soudan.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*


Parfaitement, les sous-entendus de certains qui tentent par là de justifier ces attentats est à donner des nausées. 

Ce qui est vraiment pathétique en ce qui concerne les guignols de canal minus (et bon nombres d'autres journaleux à la même heure) est qu'ils arrivent à conditionner des telespectateurs totalement lobotomisés. Depuis hier, les journaux tentent de faire "avaler" la pilule aux français avec un minutieux et odieux bourrage de crane en affirmant que c'est le grand Satan américain qui récolte ce qu'il seme. J'ai l'impression de me retrouver en Egypte ou au Soudan.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cette haine qui ce dégage, ce désir de violence, cette incapacité à accepter les autre, cette parano, cette proclamation d'un complot médiatique, etc... ça vous rappelle pas un certain Jean Marie ?...


----------



## krigepouh (14 Septembre 2001)

Salut à toutes et à tous !
Le débat n'avance plus pourquoi ne pas parler d'autre chose svp, on frise l'indécence maintenant
SVP changeons de sujet ou calmons les esprits SVP.

Merci


----------



## Amiral 29 (14 Septembre 2001)

NO COMMENT

On trouve sur ce débat 1 conversation de bistrot...au sens "ras des paquerettes"

Il n'y a pas de débat...tout le monde croit avoir 1 vérité: la sienne

Ma réaction: Ce sujet aurait du être absent du forum.

Il y a tellement d'opportunités ailleurs, pour s'exprimer là dessus...en principe en toute liberté!

Kenavo.


----------



## dany (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*NO COMMENT

Ma réaction: Ce sujet aurait du être absent du forum.

Kenavo.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

lu et approuvé


----------



## JediMac (14 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour à TOUS,

Il me semble qu'il y a confusion entre *comprendre* et *justifier*, ceci étant en partie à l'origine de la foire d'empoigne.
Pour ma part, je ne m'étonne pas du fait que les US soient la cible de tels actes, vu qu'ils symbolisent la mondialisation ultra-libérale et ses méfaits. Je me l'explique. Maintenant, ça ne justifie en rien une telle barbarie puisque celle-ci est injustifiable. Je ne pense pas que les US "méritaient" cela.
Je crois qu'il est malheureusement humain de ressentir une haine telle qu'on en arrive à ces extrémismes. C'est l'éducation, l'écoute de l'autre et l'humanisme qui permettent de contrôler ce sentiment et d'éviter de passer à l'acte. Ou sont ces valeurs sur ce sujet et dans le monde ? ...

A +

PS : Bien content pour toi Rude que ton cousin s'en soit sorti.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2001)

Quand on commence à "comprendre" l'INHUMAIN, on n'est pas moin d'être soi-même un monstre.
FK


----------



## Cocoa (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par frederic krueger:
*Quand on commence à "comprendre" l'INHUMAIN, on n'est pas moin d'être soi-même un monstre.
FK*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

QGFD !

Et j'ajouterai pour conclure ce fil en ce qui me concerne, qu'il n'y a rien à "comprendre", à "justifier", ou même à "ignorer" de tels actes odieux et surtout laches contre des populations civiles....


----------



## krigepouh (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lo:
*Même si la méthode est horrible, je ne trouve pas étonnant que les USA récoltent les effets de leur politique étrangère absurde et de leur attitude inadmissible avec les autres pays du monde.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Putain !!!!!!! 
Comment peut-on écrire des choses pareilles ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  20000 personnes comme vous et moi (dont certaines qui ne sont même pas citoyens américains !!!!!), 20000 personnes qui ne sont pas de militaires ou des politiques, mais des financiers, caissières, pompiers, passants, touristes etc Tu trouves çà PAS ETONNANT qu'ils récoltent ???!!!!
Si des amis à toi (des innocents en quelque sorte) faisaient partis des vicitimes trouverais-tu cela NORMAL aussi ?
Comme Amok, je pense que les terroristes devraient "s'en prendre" aux véritables res-pon-sables, c-à-d les politiques, mais çà évidemment c'est plus difficile et moins "spectaculaire", cela provoque moins l'indignation
Foutez-la paix aux civils quelque soit leur origine !!

Excusez ma grossierté (c'est la première fois sur ce forum, mais là quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

a+


----------



## Amok (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mad Frog:
*Kosovo, Thétchénie, Rwanda, Angola, Afghanistan... combien on levé le petit doigt pour ces pays là ? Des scènes de massacres sans précedent et sans AUCUNE comparaison par rapport à ce qui s'est passé mardi !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord là dessus, et on ne va pas y rester 107 ans: les cheveux, ca pousse, la guerre c'est mal et les pays occidentaux ne sont pas des modèles. Le problème n'est pas là ... (ci dessous). Si tu me connaissais, tu saurais que je ne décolère pas en regardant la TV et que je traine avec moi une honte sournoise depuis (entre autres) que j'ai vu la réaction (ou la non-réaction) des occidentaux au Rwanda ou en Yougoslavie. La promesse de Morillon, elle m'engageait aussi. Et le lendemain on a vu ce que ca donnait. C'est à vomir.

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mad Frog:
*Je suis triste...triste car j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il faille que la 1er puissance mondiale soit touchée*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais non.

J'ai appris hier que l'airbus qui a été pris d'assaut il y a quelques années était "programmé" pour une fin simillaire sur Paris.
Je crois que ce qui choque tout le monde est de prendre conscience qu'un pas nouveau à été franchi.

Je m'explique. Nous sommes tous, hélas, "habitués" si le terme peut être employé dans tout son sens affreux, aux attentats. Peut être pas les Suisses, mais les frenchy et singulièrement les Parisiens vivent régulièrement des évacuations de batiments ou de métro, et ont connu des périodes ou cela n'était pas que des fausses alertes.

Nous avons intégré des paramètres "stabilisants": un attentat a lieu dans un endroit précis et relativement faible dans son rayon, et se compte en dizaines de morts. Voila. C'est comme ca. C'est logé quelque part dans un recoin de notre tête.

La différence fondamentale dans ce qui nous occupe ici est avant tout une notion d'échelle (je ne vais pas revenir sur ce que j'ai déjà posté plus haut). Le fait que cela se passe aux EU n'a aucune importance. On prend subitement la notion que un attentat, depuis le 11 septembre, peut frapper une ville dans sa globalité, sans pour cela necessiter un armement ou une puissance financière importante. C'est a mon avis la différence fondamentale avec ce qui se passait avant. 1 mec prend l'avion (pas besoin de 4) avec un cutter, et rase plusieurs quartiers d'une capitale entrainant dans sa folie des milliers d'innocents. Face a ca, il n'y a aucune parade. Il suffit que ce mec mec illuminé passe à travers le filet pour que cela fonctionne. et au milieu de millions de passagers, la possibilité est tout à fait envisageable (la preuve)

Pas besoin de savants atomistes, pas besoin de matière première: il suffit de se servir dans les agences de voyages ou les aéroports. On avait préféré ne pas y penser. Là, ca nous saute à la gueule. C'est possible, maintenant ca existe.

Ce que je trouve bien dans l'édito de july, c'est cette phrase :  La meilleure défense contre le terrorisme, ce n'est pas la guerre, c'est la justice.

Mais bon, utopie, quand tu nous tiens...

[13 septembre 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## krigepouh (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lo:
*mais qui ici proteste contre les dizaines de milliers d'enfants morts en Irak à cause du blocus ? Vous croyez pas que ces gens-là ont des facilités et des raisons à basculer dans des comportements extremistes ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Idem pour l'attentat contre les ambassades américaines il y a 3 ans (280 américains et près de 5000 AFRICAINS morts !!!).
Moi aussi je proteste (voir différents post posés ailleurs sur le forum).

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lo:
*Mais je trouve dommage que et je m'étonne que l'amour du Mac se transforme en pro-americanisme aveugle.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ah ! Ah ! Ah ! Quel rapport entre l'amour du Mac et le "pro-américanisme" ???

D'ailleurs le discours pro/anti-américain est complétement dépassé, on est pour ou contre des politiques, l'Amérique est un vaste pays avec trop de différences pour que l'on puisse le réduire à ce type de considérations, ceux qui connaissent l'Amérique, qui l'ont traversé de part en part (plusieurs fois), sur la route (et pas que NYC) me comprendrons

a+
Il est peut-être tant de changer de sujet non ?


----------



## krigepouh (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Ce que je trouve bien dans l'édito de july, c'est cette phrase :  La meilleure défense contre le terrorisme, ce n'est pas la guerre, c'est la justice.

Mais bon, utopie, quand tu nous tiens...

[13 septembre 2001 : message édité par Amok]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouaip
Supposition
-------------
Mais imaginons que ce soit le responsable de l'attentat sur le WTC (en 95 je crois), la justice à sévit pusique ce type là est en prison aujourd'hui Il n'empêche que des membres de son organisation auraient donc riposté
Guerre ou justice, contre des terroristes cela n'a pas de fin


----------



## Lo1911 (14 Septembre 2001)

J'espere que tous les aveugles - cocoa - amok - et les autres auront regardé l'exellente enquete sur "qui est ben laden" hier soir sur arte (y'a pas que tf1 pour l'info dans la vie les gars), et auront enfin compris ceux qui disent que les attentats étaient prévisibles prévus et pas étonnants. Qu'ils auront aussi compris que les USA sont entierement responsables du ressentiment de certains peuples à leur égard. Mais je me fais des illusions... Pourquoi des gens aussi hermethiques regarderaient quelque chose destiné à leur ouvrir l'esprit ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2001)

On écrit "Bin Laden" !
Mais il y a aussi "Envoyé Spécial" hier soir qui a diffusé un reportage, et France 3 vers 23h00 mercredi soir. Simplement pour dire que je ne capte pas Arte, la 5 et M6 dans ma région avec mon rateau sur le toit.

De toute façon, prévisible ou pas, cette action lache est condannable à 100% ! Et j'espère bien que les Américain vont leur mettre la pâté !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2001)

Dësolé, mais je vais pas lire toutes les pages précédente !

Mais pour ceux qui disent que c'est le résultat de la politique extérieur des USA, je dis tout de suite NON !
Ce n'est qu'un prétexte pour foutre la merde !

Idem pour les Palestiniens ! Ils ne veulent pas seulement que Israel abandonne les territoires occupés, mais ils veulent les exterminer ! Les scènes de joie des Palestiniens étaient bien la preuve de l'importance qu'ils accordent à la vie humaine. C'était la meilleur preuve de racisme envers les non-musulmans !

Et si on leur fout la paix, et qu'on s'occupe juste de nos affaires, eux ne s'arrêterons pas dans leur guerre contre les occidentaux !

Mon opinion est que tant qu'il y aura des Islamistes fanatiques, il y aura le bordel !


Et ne me taxez pas de raciste, car j'ai de très bon amis qui sont magrébeins et qui sont du même avis que moi concernant les extrèmistes. Ils m'ont d'ailleur déjà confirmé que si on interprète le Coran correctement, on constate qu'il dit que tuer des innocents est un péché grave.

@+


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Kris:
*Mon opinion est que tant qu'il y aura des Islamistes fanatiques, il y aura le bordel !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tant qu'il y aura des fanatiques il y aura le bordel. Les islamistes sont au coeur de l'actualité mais ne sont pas les seuls qui soient dangereux. un extreme est toujours dangereux.

Sinon ca serait bien de clore maintenant. Ca tourne en rond.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Amok (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lo:
*J'espere que tous les aveugles - cocoa - amok*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aveugles à quoi ? Mes posts n'ont jugé personne! Je parlais du terrorisme et de ma réaction face à ce qui me semble être un tournant dans le monde qui nous entoure. Elle est bonne, celle la....

Tu es la preuve de ce qui a été posté ailleurs: tu ne lis pas, ou alors mal et ensuite tu réponds à coté de la plaque.


  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lo:
*Mais je me fais des illusions... Pourquoi des gens aussi hermethiques regarderaient quelque chose destiné à leur ouvrir l'esprit ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il n'y a pas que des illusions que tu te fais. Une petite crise de parano déplacée me semble un terme bien plus adéquat. J'ai dit au début de mon premier post que au départ je ne souhaitais pas intervenir sur ce forum et que certaines phrases m'avaient fait changer d'avis. Je crois que ce que tu viens d'écrire est l'exemple type du fait qu'il n'y a pas moyen de parler de ce genre d'évenements sur un forum.

Sans aucune animosité, je te le dis: tu n'as visiblement ni le recul ni l'experience ni la volonté pour apporter des éléments qui fassent avancer le débat. Ce n'est pas une attaque mais une constatation.

Relis mes deux messages et dis moi ou se situe mon aveuglement. Dans ma condamnation de ce genre d'acte, quel que soit l'endroit ou il intervient? Dans ma frayeur d'une éventuelle répétition de ces images dans les prochains mois ?

Bon je crois qu'il n'y a de toutes facons rien à faire... Finalement, c'est assez interressant ce qui se passe ici.

[14 septembre 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## archeos (14 Septembre 2001)

J'ai entendu que toute résistance commet des meurtres injustes. Poser des bombes est le moyen d'action des faibles. Cela a commencé avec la Résistance française. L'exemple a été suivi par les Juifs en Palestine, avant la création d'Israël, par les Viêtnamiens pendant la guerre d'Indochine qui avaient vu les films français où le type qui poignardait un colonel devenait un héros. Ces mouvements de résistance terroristes ont réussi rapidement car ils ont bénéficié d'un appui extérieur puissant et déterminant.
  Les Palestiniens n'ont pas eu cette chance. Ils ont suivi notre exemple, mais qu bout de décennies de lutte, le désespoir les prend, et ils commettent des actes de plus en plus terribles pour attirer l'attention. Je ne peut que compatir devant une impuissance aussi pathétique, confrontée à l'intransigeance israélienne. Ou à l'omniprésence des USA, bases militaires, touristes, Coca-cola et films réunis.
  Le terrorisme durera malheureusement tant que des peuples seront trop faibles pour se défendre contre les injustices. 
  Maintenant je ne sais pas si l'attentat de mardi relève du désespoir ou de la guerre privée de Ben Laden (en français) ou Bin Ladin (en Anglais) contre les EU.


----------



## dany (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*  Je ne peut que compatir devant une impuissance aussi pathétique, confrontée à l'intransigeance israélienne. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bel exemple d'impartialité !


----------



## archeos (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*

Bel exemple d'impartialité !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il me semble qu'en effet que le gouvernement israëlien actuel est particulièrement intransigeant. Malheureusement, car aucune puissance militaire ne peut lui faire changer d'avis : il a déjà vaincu tous ses voisins, qui ont renoncé à la guerre. Cette superiorité militaire explique le manque d'envie de négocier. 
Quand en plus une minorité d'extrèmistes viole les territoires palestiniens, Israël n'as guère le choix de son action, il est toujours difficile de renier les siens.


----------



## dany (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

 à la guerre. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rectificatif : à lui faire la guerre.

mais, j'arrete là car ce débat dure depuis trop d'années

@ +


----------



## Amiral 29 (15 Septembre 2001)

çà continue!...

Qui va poster le dernier???

Méditer ce petit mot de Pascal:

"L'homme n'est ni ange ni bête, mais celui qui veut faire l'ange fait la bête."

Kenavo


----------



## archeos (15 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*
rectificatif : à lui faire la guerre.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Exact, autant pour moi.


----------



## dany (15 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*çà continue!...

Qui va poster le dernier???

Méditer ce petit mot de Pascal:

"L'homme n'est ni ange ni bête, mais celui qui veut faire l'ange fait la bête."

Kenavo*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est toi ! car pour moi le sujet est clos !


----------



## archeos (15 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*çà continue!...

Qui va poster le dernier???

Méditer ce petit mot de Pascal:

"L'homme n'est ni ange ni bête, mais celui qui veut faire l'ange fait la bête."

Kenavo*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi, j'espère.
Sinon, c'est juste que j'aime bien la géopolitique et qu'en tant qu'historien, je souhaitais apporter ma contribution. C'est vrai aussi que les Américains me tapent sur les nerfs, avec leur coté je suis partout chez moi, comme Clinton qui voulait qu'on bloque Paris pour faire un footing sur la place de la Concorde.
Et puis la victoire de 45 leur a déjà apporté assez d'avantages, ce n'est pas la peine en plus de se laisser bouffer à cause de ça cinquante ans après.

[14 septembre 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## Amiral 29 (15 Septembre 2001)

oui oui 

c clos pour l'un

pour le suivant c l'espérance de poster en dernier...avec  
encore des mots qui pourraient relancer plein de choses!

Disons qu'on ferme tous ensemble la porte de ce post!
Comme çà il n'y aura pas de jaloux...

Kenavo...


----------



## Napoléon (15 Septembre 2001)

Je sasis pas si quelqu'un a déjà fait cette remarque mais je réfléchissais à ces horreurs cette après midi et je me demandais pourquoi les terroristes avaient frappé le 11 septembre et pas un autre jour et pui, de fil en aiguille, je me suis dit qu'ils avaient peut être vu les choses comme ça : 

--&gt;les anglo saxons écrivent la date avec le mois en premier suivi du jour et de l'année.
--&gt;le numéro d'appel d'urgence américain est le 911
---&gt;le 9 septembre, c le 9/11/01 soit nine one one....

c un peu stupide peut être mais bon...


allez bye


----------



## djoolz (15 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par krigepouh:
*

Les gens dont tu parles sont NES avec la guerre, ils SUBISSENT des attentats CHAQUE jour dans les territoires occupés&#8230;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Leur réction est choquante, mais après réflexion compréhensible car pour eux qui subissent la PROPAGANDE anti-américaine chaque jour (rappel les E.U sont alliés d'Israël) les américains sont l'ennemi n°1&#8230;
Donc merci d'éviter des propos du genre "ce ne sera pas une grosse perte" en parlant de civils qui sont sous le joug des politiciens et des factions terroristes&#8230;*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne vois pas comment des gens qui font sauter des bombes dans des bus pourraient être les victimes d'attentats, ils tuent des israéliens et Israel leur répond. C'est amusant, mais quand c'est Bush qui dit qu'il va répondre à une bombe, tout le monde est d'accord et le soutient, mais quand c'est les Israeliens qui ripostent, là tout le monde s'indigne du sort de terroristes qui massacrent sauvagement trois personnes sans défense et fetent la mort de 5000 personnes devant les caméras.
Donc je maintiens mon "ca ne sera pas une grosse perte" jusqu'à ce qu'ils montrent un semblant d'humanité.

Quand aux "factions terroristes" dont tu parles, je te suggère de réfléchir un peu à ce que tu dis, ce ne sont pas les israeliens qui ont lancé la première pierre, depuis le début ils ne font que se défendre.

A bon entendeur....


----------



## scoodyflo (15 Septembre 2001)

Disons qu'on ferme tous ensemble la porte de ce post!
Comme çà il n'y aura pas de jaloux...

pour ceux qui veulent continuer ... il y a des milliers de forums sur le web... journaux /TV etc ....


----------



## Amiral 29 (16 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par rude:
*Disons qu'on ferme tous ensemble la porte de ce post!
Comme çà il n'y aura pas de jaloux...

pour ceux qui veulent continuer ... il y a des milliers de forums sur le web... journaux /TV etc ....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Affirmatif...Elle est vraiment dure à fermer cette porte!
Kenavo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2001)

Oh oui! Elle est dure à refermer cette porte de l'intelligence!Et dire qu'on ne saura jamais comment on fait les smileys animés!!!
Freddy http://fkrueger.ifrance.com 
freddykrueger@ifrance.com


----------



## Amiral 29 (16 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par frederic krueger:
*Oh oui! Elle est dure à refermer cette porte de l'intelligence!Et dire qu'on ne saura jamais comment on fait les smileys animés!!!
Freddy http://fkrueger.ifrance.com 
freddykrueger@ifrance.com*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben oui donne le mot de passe de ton bazar! J'arrive pas à ouvrir cette porte...
J'arrive pas à fermer l'autre... ya des problèmes de portes ici... çà donne du courant d'air!!!

Et vive le sujet Anniversaire de Touba!!! Tout le monde devrait faire 1 tour! Miam Miam
Et ce soir c Champagne...çà me changera du Jaune!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kenavo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2001)

Amiral! Tu m'plais! Bois un coup, t'emmerde pas et tape 36 15 http://fkrueger.ifrance.com 
T'as d'la chance que j'dorme pas encore malgré tout les kikis. Kenavo!


----------



## JediMac (16 Septembre 2001)

J'ai voulu voir si ailleurs, dans les forums à vocation plus géopolitique, du type de celui du Monde, les propos tenus étaient plus constructifs. S'il y avait un vrai débat et non des lancements d'opinions comme autant de boulets de canon. Hé ben non, pas du tout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Ca tire aussi dans tous les sens, avec des propos aussi sensés ou stupides (ca dépend qui les lit) qu'ici.
Ô tempérance et respect, ou êtes-vous ???


----------



## heroe (16 Septembre 2001)

----&gt;"Zi va! t'as entendu ski l'a dis cet enculé de Chirac! Il a dit qu'il etait total soutient avec les amerlok pour faire la querre avec euh...
- ho con, quel salop!!!
- Si y veut faire la guerre, nous aussi on va la faire...".
                 14/09/01   16h40  Discussion entre deux magrebins à la sortie d'un train...

Pourquoi on en est arrivé là... les MEDIA.

C'est eux qui foutent la merde, j'en ai marre d'entendre:" L' Amerique va faire la guerre aux islamiques." Ptain il va faire la guerre à une religion alors... la ça va donc pas etre une guerre entre pays, mais entre des religions, donc mondiale...Ca va etre compliqué... Mouai les media, les écoutez pas.

----&gt; "Cette attaque n'a pu etre faite que par une alliance de pays, ou bien ce milliardaire car les moyens logistiques etaient bien trop importants!!!
- oulala des cutters et Flight Simulator!!!!
- Un expert-journaliste dans le telephone sonne sur France inter:"Oui vous savez c'est tres facile, avec des simulateurs de vole, tout le monde peut le faire..."
- Un expert dans Liberation le lendemain:"Tres organisé, car conduire un avion et viser une tour a cette vitesse, ce devait etre des pro... de plus, la conduite d'un avion est differente suivant les modeles...".

Vla moi c'est ce que je retiens de cette tragedie...


----------



## Cocoa (16 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par heroe:
*----&gt;"Zi va! t'as entendu ski l'a dis cet enculé de Chirac! Il a dit qu'il etait total soutient avec les amerlok pour faire la querre avec euh...
- ho con, quel salop!!!
- Si y veut faire la guerre, nous aussi on va la faire...".
                 14/09/01   16h40  Discussion entre deux magrebins à la sortie d'un train...

Pourquoi on en est arrivé là... les MEDIA.

C'est eux qui foutent la merde, j'en ai marre d'entendre:" L' Amerique va faire la guerre aux islamiques." Ptain il va faire la guerre à une religion alors... la ça va donc pas etre une guerre entre pays, mais entre des religions, donc mondiale...Ca va etre compliqué... Mouai les media, les écoutez pas.

----&gt; "Cette attaque n'a pu etre faite que par une alliance de pays, ou bien ce milliardaire car les moyens logistiques etaient bien trop importants!!!
- oulala des cutters et Flight Simulator!!!!
- Un expert-journaliste dans le telephone sonne sur France inter:"Oui vous savez c'est tres facile, avec des simulateurs de vole, tout le monde peut le faire..."
- Un expert dans Liberation le lendemain:"Tres organisé, car conduire un avion et viser une tour a cette vitesse, ce devait etre des pro... de plus, la conduite d'un avion est differente suivant les modeles...".

Vla moi c'est ce que je retiens de cette tragedie...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu auras 100 coups de fouet pour cet amas de phrases incompréhensibles !!


----------



## heroe (16 Septembre 2001)

oui 

tu dois avoir raison...
je m'exprime tres mal...
je me la ferme...
c'est dur de donner son impression sur un sujet comme celui-ci...
je prefere donner la parole aux professionnels de la profession...
(qui disent vachement de connerie aussi...)

Bye.
(faites l'amour, pas la guerre...)

heroe


----------

